# (gelöst) Keine Tastatur mit LiveDVD 10.1

## lituxer

Unter der LiveDVD 10.1 und der neusten MinimalCD funktioniert meine Tastatur nicht.

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Cherry Master Linux Tastatur. 

Auf meinen System funktioniert die Tastatur einwandfrei. KDE 4.3.1 und Kernel 2.6.31-r6

Einen Defekt meiner Tastatur möchte ich mal ausschließen, zumal bei der LiveCD Ubuntu 9.10 die Tastatur funktioniert.

Auch alle USB Geräte, außer der Tastatur, entfernt, brachte keinen Erfolg. Ebenso die Änderung der USB-Reihenfolge. 

Und Tante Google lässt mich auch im Stich.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Versuche doch einfach mal nach dem Start die Tastatur abzuziehen und wieder 

einzustekcen. Also ich meine wenn die Live CD komplett gestartet ist.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## lituxer

Es funktioniert. Danke für den Tipp.

Auf so was muss man aber erst mal kommen. 

Ganz nebenbei handelt es sich dabei um einen Bug.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286589

Siehe dazu die letzten Einträge.

----------

